# Suche OpenSource Projekt ?



## uxvfckp (21. Apr 2008)

moin moin

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtung

ich Suche ein OpenSource Projekt
was Informationen in einer Datenbank verwaltet

kurz gesagt
ein IMS

was halt mit Java entwickelt wurde und nach möglichkeit eine MySQL oder MSSQL datenbank benutzt

mfg


----------



## ARadauer (21. Apr 2008)

vielleicht wirst du hier fündig http://sourceforge.net


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2008)

> kurz gesagt
> ein IMS


Was soll denn ein IMS sein?

Nach solchen Marketing Begriffen brauchst du nicht zu suchen


----------



## ARadauer (21. Apr 2008)

kannst dir ja mal jfire anshen, ein erp in java


----------



## uxvfckp (21. Apr 2008)

nix Marketing

Informations Managment System


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2008)

Sag ich doch, Marketing BlaBla, sorry, aber mehr ist es nicht.


----------



## tfa (21. Apr 2008)

IMS ist ne alte Datenbank von IBM. 
Du meinst bestimmt CMS (Content Management System).


----------



## uxvfckp (21. Apr 2008)

Stimmt schom mit der Datenbank

aber ich kenne unter den begriff IMS einfach ein system was informationen verwaltet

wie z.B.
-Kontakte
-Ansprechpartner
-Aufgaben
-Dokumente
-besprochne sachen
-mails
-termine
-Projekt Planungen
-Projekt übersicht

kurz gesagt sowas wie Outlook und halt viel mehr


----------



## foobar (21. Apr 2008)

uxvfckp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stimmt schom mit der Datenbank
> 
> aber ich kenne unter den begriff IMS einfach ein system was informationen verwaltet
> 
> ...



Sowas nennt man PIM oder Groupware.


----------



## uxvfckp (21. Apr 2008)

hmm

ich glaub auch 

google schon die ganze zeit nach IMS und finde immer nur die datenbank von IBM


----------

